# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  فارغ التحصیل تجربی میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم

## Sepehr.salehi97

دوستان سلام ، 

من سال ۹۴ کنکور تجربی دادم و رتبم ۵۰۰۰ شد ،  و معدل کتبیم ۱۶/۵ هستش ، میخواستم ازتون راهنمایی بگیرم ، به نظرتون با این معدل من ، میتونم سال بعد رتبه ۱۰۰۰ بیارم ؟ 

در ضمن نمره های نهاییم اینا بود : 
ادبیات ۱۷
عربی ۱۹
دینی ۱۹
زبان ۱۹
ریاضی ۱۱
زیست ۱۶
فیزیک ۱۶
شیمی ۱۶

خیلی ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .

----------


## Prison Break

چرا نشه قطعا میشه
تلاشتو دو یا سه برابر گذشته کن و از اشتباهاتت درس بگیر میشه

----------


## Sepehr.salehi97

خیلی ممنونم دوست عزیز ، انشالله همین طوری که شما گفتید بشه

----------


## Sepehr.salehi97

> چرا نشه قطعا میشه
> تلاشتو دو یا سه برابر گذشته کن و از اشتباهاتت درس بگیر میشه


خیلی ممنونم دوست عزیز ، انشالله همین طوری که شما گفتید بشه

----------


## GHZO7

> خیلی ممنونم دوست عزیز ، انشالله همین طوری که شما گفتید بشه


میشه درصداتون رو بگین؟؟؟ ممنونم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## meisam1376

منم همین وضعیتو دارم شاید یه نمه بهتر 
عذابه ولی میشه یعنی امیدوارم بشه

----------


## elena123

سختی داره ولی از شدن که قطعا شدنیه اگه واقعا بخواید و براش تلاش کنید

----------


## Dayi javad

شما که 5 هزار آوردی اگ خوب بخونی به راحتی میتونی ! ولی نباید بین درس خوندنت وقفه ای بندازی !

شما الان از خیلی ها جلوتری!ولی این نباید باعث بشه از کارت کم کنی و کم بخونی ! تلاش زیاد ضامن موفقیت آدماس

----------


## 19behnma91

اقا منم معدلم 13.45 هست به نظرتون چه درصدایی بیارم تا تاثیر معدل کم رنگ بشه ؟ هلپ مییییییییی

----------


## digoxin

> دوستان سلام ، 
> 
> من سال ۹۴ کنکور تجربی دادم و رتبم ۵۰۰۰ شد ،  و معدل کتبیم ۱۶/۵ هستش ، میخواستم ازتون راهنمایی بگیرم ، به نظرتون با این معدل من ، میتونم سال بعد رتبه ۱۰۰۰ بیارم ؟ 
> 
> در ضمن نمره های نهاییم اینا بود : 
> ادبیات ۱۷
> عربی ۱۹
> دینی ۱۹
> زبان ۱۹
> ...


معدل یه چیز الکیه . خیلی معدل 19 هایی میشناسم که حتی نتونستن کجاز به انتخاب رشته بشن

----------


## Dayi javad

> اقا منم معدلم 13.45 هست به نظرتون چه درصدایی بیارم تا تاثیر معدل کم رنگ بشه ؟ هلپ مییییییییی


  فک کنم عمومیا بالای 75 -80   تخصصیا هم بالای 60   ینی فیزیک و ریاضی رو 60 شیمی و زیستو بالای 65 !  البته الان تو رشته تجربی دیگ رتبه های زیر هزار با معدل بالا هم این درصدارو میزنن !!  کلا رشته تجربی واقعا باید درصد بالا بزنی ک زیر هزار ( کشوری) بشی

----------


## Sepehr.salehi97

> میشه درصداتون رو بگین؟؟؟ ممنونم


بله ، 
ادبیات ۶۰
عربی ۵۰
دینی ۸۰
زبان ۹۴
ریاضی ۳۰
زیست ۵۴
فیزیک ۵۷
شیمی ۲۷

----------


## artim

> دوستان سلام ، 
> 
> من سال ۹۴ کنکور تجربی دادم و رتبم ۵۰۰۰ شد ،  و معدل کتبیم ۱۶/۵ هستش ، میخواستم ازتون راهنمایی بگیرم ، به نظرتون با این معدل من ، میتونم سال بعد رتبه ۱۰۰۰ بیارم ؟ 
> 
> در ضمن نمره های نهاییم اینا بود : 
> ادبیات ۱۷
> عربی ۱۹
> دینی ۱۹
> زبان ۱۹
> ...


اره میتونی
کمی تلاشت رو بیشتر کن

----------


## milad1124

اره چرا نشه
تلاش تلاش کار کار ناامیدی راه نده

----------

